# Baby saver wire



## waynesgarden (Sep 20, 2009)

Just a reminder.

Never had kits small enough to fit through the wire. Raising meat rabbit breeds, (Californians and New Zealands,) the kits were always large enough to remain safely inside by the time they were able to climb out of the nest box. I've often seen baby saver wire for sale and read about it but never thought I'd need it. Learned the hard way.

This morning I found the peanut of a litter of 12 with it's head stuck between the 1" wires. Poor thing chilled and died. Couldn't revive it in a warm water bath after freeing it. 

I'll be spending the afternoon cutting 1/2" hardware cloth into strips and installing it around the edges of the breeder cages.

Wayne


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 20, 2009)

Ahh, sorry to hear that, but yes, thanks for the good reminder!!

Before I had realized the need for the baby saving wire, I had one get it's little foot caught in the wire.
I never did realize a rabbit could make so much noise screaming until that happened.


----------

